# Carte de Sejour Costs



## Bluehorizonfr

Hi all,

I am an Irish citizen, my wife holds a UK passport.

We applied for her Carte de Sejour (Membre de la Famille d'un Citoyen de l'Union/EEE/Suisse) in January this year through the prefecture in La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime. 

Despite the Service Publique (www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F19315) website stating that the card is free, we were charged 50€ for the application, and then an additional 150€ for card to be issued.

Payment was requested via 'timbre fiscale' and had to be made in advance of the appointment to apply/collect the card.

I hope this is useful to others.


----------



## dextcorp

The fee was listed on your attestation de favourable @Bluehorizonfr ?


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

The only communication from the prefecture was text messages with rendezvous dates/times etc. No details of fees or why they were being levied.


----------

